# Our trip to go get Henry.(Lots of photos)



## Camille (Feb 3, 2011)

So everything went well and we are finally back home with Henry. he is currently asleep in his kennel and i am exhausted. this is the last thing I do. Have to share all the photos. It was about an 8 hour drive in all. Henry did great no accidents in the car and no whining he was very quiet. We stopped a few places and played tourist since Ive never been to PEI(Prince Edward Island). 

Met Henry's mom and dad also, gorgeous dogs though mom wasn't white as she had been rolling in red PEI dirt!! lol. I found out more also about their Pedigree's. 

Mom is a Canadian champion
CAN / CH PALMAN'S ANGEL DUST OF LEEANNS (ANGELA) MINIATURE

USA/CH BAR KING'S FAIR ISLE ROB ROY X CAN/CH PALMAN SWEET EMOTION 


Dad is an American champion and 4 points short of his canadian championship. He will be shown this summer and hopefully gets it 

USA / CH Echocreeks Chronicle of Juniper(Bennet for short)
Ch Bazaar's Airwolf TPX X Juniper's Priceless Penny

You can see their actual show pics on here as obviously the pictures i am showing are of them after having a roll in the dirt XD. Gorgeous and friendly dogs. 

LEEANNS POODLES : Home

When we got home Esme startled Henry a bit and he barked and barked and barked lol. I sat down on the floor with Esme in my lap and we ignored him until he finally calmed down. He got closet enough and sniffed her but i don't want to push too much on him on his first night here. Afterward i got him to lay down in his kennel then gave him toys and got him to play with his toys in the kennel. when he was comfortable with that i closed the gate, he whined a bit but quickly returned to playing, then i got up and sat a bit farther. Then i left. He did whine after i left but we ignored it and within 5 minutes he quieted down. What a good boy he is. Hopefully we have a nice nights sleep lol. Then tomorrow we will all start to get to know each other. 

Confederation bridge. amazing to see it up close finally



















my best friend Jessica and her fiance Eric who drove us all the way there. Big thanks to them











My husband and I









we took a stop at the little tourist stop just after the bridge

This is an actual peace used to build the bridge. 

Jessica and Eric









Me and Al










There were sparrows nesting in the holes!









We stopped for a quick bite to eat in Charlottetown at st-james gate. good pub style food.


----------



## Camille (Feb 3, 2011)

Then we made a quick stop to founders hall where the declaration of independence was signed in Canada 










Jessica fell asleep while we were driving lol









and i tried to get a photo of the red dirt. hard to get but kind of got it its redder in person!


















We finally arrived at the breeders home
Her puppies and show dogs all playing outside


----------



## Camille (Feb 3, 2011)

Mom and Dad. Like i said lol. mom is usually pearly white XD She was stained with the red dirt in PEI XD and i guess dad doesn't like to keep his topknot bands on either so she told me lol





















and finally Henry and I


















My husband and Henry









He stole him from me for half the trip and wouldn't give him back. Said Esme was my dog and Henry would be his dog XD I told him no way, I worked a month of 13 hour shifts to pay for him. MY PUPPY XD. Though like with Esme he can share in the love lol.











I'm also uploading a video of us passing the bridge. its amazing how long it is!! It took us 10 minutes to cross it. I couldn't get it around my head that we were crossing on the ocean XD. For those of you who don't know what the confederation bridge is. here's more info
Confederation Bridge


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

oh how sweet!!! congrats!


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

How adorable !! Congrats on getting your new baby! Sounds like an exciting trip


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

Congrats on your new fur baby. It sounds like it was lots of fun. He looks so cute.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

He is worth all the work and travelling - what a poppet! Wishing you all many, many happy years together.


----------



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

Loved seeing all the pictures of your trip to bring Henry home. What an adorable puppy he is!


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

What an adorable pup! And thanks for posting your journey to get him--it brought back fond memories of a trip we made through the Maritimes in route to Ottawa many years ago. 

It is a pain in the butt to travel a long way, but it is also such a joyful journey, and the trip becomes part of the wonderful puppy memories. And how nice of your friends to come along! My sister came out to help me pick up Dexter, and is was soo helpful to have the extra pair of hands, as well as somebody to share the fun.


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

What a great road trip and what an adorable bundle to bring home! Henry has such a handsome face! I wish you many, many years of happiness with your new fur baby!


----------



## Camille (Feb 3, 2011)

Thanks guys. He is a great little guy. he woke me up at 7 am which isnt bad for his first night. i got up and let him pee. sadly he didnt pee on the pee pad. Im not having good luck in catching him as he startes as hes so fuzzy itsd hard to know when hes peeing and when hes sitting lol. and its hard to get him to stop long enough to get him on the pads. suggestions would be welcome.

Esme and Henry have had a few tiffs with esme growling and snarling at him but they seem rather ok, she just warns him if hes being ruse licking and nipping at her face.

Hes good at calmy laying down and chewing on toys. im at my friends barrys house not far from where i live and hes sleeping at my feet right now calmly.


----------



## pudlemom (Apr 16, 2010)

Oh Henry! what a cutie pie,love the road trip pictures.


----------



## Camille (Feb 3, 2011)

To say that i am in love with this puppy would be an understatement. He peed and pooped once each on his pads today and i went to the bathroom and the dogs are baby-gated in the kitchen and he didn't whine for the first time. and i put him into his crate for the night and he only whined for barely a minute before he went back to chewing on his toys. He is so calm. for about an hour he was just laying with my husband, Esme and I in bed sleeping as we had a snuggle session(That's what i call our times when we all snuggle up and talk about our day)


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Congratulations on your cute new addition. It's a trip you will always remember. My sister and I made a trip from Southern Vermont to Ontario to get a silver standard pup last year! We will never forget it. 

It's wonderful that he settled in so well. I wish you many happy, healthy years with Esme.
_


----------



## FozziesMom (Jun 23, 2010)

congratulations! What a beautiful little puppy. I am so nostalgic, we got Fozzie at 7 months so I didn't get little puppy time. Good for you.

(and my theory holds, a lot of us poodle owners have curly hair!!!!) :aetsch:

Welcome Henry, may you have many years of love and devotion!


----------



## Camille (Feb 3, 2011)

FozziesMom said:


> congratulations! What a beautiful little puppy. I am so nostalgic, we got Fozzie at 7 months so I didn't get little puppy time. Good for you.
> 
> (and my theory holds, a lot of us poodle owners have curly hair!!!!) :aetsch:
> 
> Welcome Henry, may you have many years of love and devotion!


Lol i was joking with my friends when we took the pics and i said. Finally a poodle who looks like me. As esme has more white hair and i have dark brown hair XD. Its funny since taking care of poodle hair is almost the same as taking care of my own hair!!


----------

